# UKC 4-25,26 Norman, OK anybody going?



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Just wanted to see if there will be any APBT Competition out there.

OKLAHOMA
OKLAHOMA AMERICAN ESKIMO DOG CLUB
NORMAN (I) CONF JS
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE AT THIS EVENT
Apr 25; S1 Rick Gann JS GUN NORTH; Dorothy Jacobs GUARD SIGHT HERD (except BSD); Theresa Werder SCENT TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Apr 25; S2 Dorothy Jacobs JS GUN NORTH; Theresa Werder GUARD SIGHT HERD (except BSD); Rick Gann SCENT TERR COMP Entries 11:30-12:30 pm Show 1 pm or after completion of S1 whichever is later NLC: Novice Puppy
Apr 26; Theresa Werder JS GUN NORTH; Rick Gann GUARD SIGHT HERD (except BSD); Dorothy Jacobs SCENT TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9 am NLC: Novice Puppy
DOS $25; JS Free; NLC $5; PE $18 received by April 20, 2009
Cleveland County Fairgrounds, 615 E Robinson 73071 (405) 360-4721; Exit 110 (Robinson) off I-35, go 2 ¼ miles east. 
Chairperson: Eileen Kortemeier [email protected]
Event Secretary: Rachele Kortemeier-Johnson, 3416 SE 104th Street, Moore OK 73160 (405) 794-6421


----------

